# One of your best recommendations for Florida beaches/resorts



## nursie (Jan 29, 2017)

Have a place you love in Florida? A favorite location/beach/resort? Please share.
We are trying to plan a trip to Hawaii or Florida. Family of 8, ages at time of travel will be 10,12,14,16.17,23 plus parents, It will be an RCI weeks exchange.
Not really interested in doing Orlando on this trip, we had a month long trip to Disneyworld in the past and had a blast but want a Beach vacation, possibly for 2 weeks. Willing to try 2 back to back locations at same or different location.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Why not the Cocoa Beach area?  From there you can visit Kennedy Space Center, which is fascinating.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't do polls, but these three made Dr. Beach's Top 10 list...

1. Hanauma Bay Nature Preserve, Oahu, Hawaii
*2. Siesta Beach - Sarasota, Florida*
3. Kapalua Bay Beach, Maui, Hawaii
4. Ocracoke Lifeguarded Beach, Outer Banks of North Carolina
5. Coast Guard Beach, Cape Cod, Massachusetts
*6. Grayton Beach State Park - Florida panhandle*
7. Coronado Beach, San Diego, California
8. Coopers Beach, Southampton, New York
*9. Caladesi Island State Park - Dunedin/Clearwater, Florida*
10. Beachwalker Park Kiawah Island, South Carolina

I give honorable mentions to South Beach (Miami Beach) and Sanibel-Captiva.

See: http://drbeach.org/online/2016-top-10-beaches/


----------



## moonstone (Jan 29, 2017)

If you want nice sandy beaches & calm (for the most part) waters then the Gulf side is good. If you want wide beaches (that you can drive on) then Daytona - St Augustine is good. The Atlantic is cooler (unless you go in late summer / early fall) but lots of big waves for jumping in or surfing. We found the south Florida Atlantic beaches on too much of a slope for comfortable walking and the depth of the water dropped off faster than the north end of Florida. Of course you should teach & warn your kids about rip tides if staying on the Atlantic side.

Timeshare availability is better on the Atlantic side just due to the quantity of them. Many timeshares in the Daytona area are converted motels and not purpose built, like in the Orlando area, so they tend to be smaller.


~Diane


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 30, 2017)

My Florida beach vacations this year are...
-- Longboat Key (which is close to Siesta)
-- Marco Island (could not get Sanibel-Captiva), back-to-back with
-- Plantation Beach Club on Hutchinson Island (Atlantic).

Bathtub Reef Beach on Hutchinson Island...




.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 30, 2017)

We've stayed at Casa Ybel and the Sanibel Beach Club on Sanibel, the Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort on Captiva, Vanderbilt Beach Club and Gulf Pointe Intervals in Naples. We've stayed on Marco Island and in Sarasota and number of the resorts in both places are good. On the east coast side we've stayed at Sea Gardens in Pompano Beach, Plantation Beach Club in Stuart, Ocean Walk in Daytona. In the panhandle of Florida we've stayed in Panama City Beach and Destin.

From the size of your group I would think you would want a three bedroom unit and your best selection of them would be with the Wyndham resorts like Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach, Panama City Beach and Destin. The Ventura in Boca Raton has nice three bedroom units and it is a nice area.

You could probably get 2 two bedroom units at Sea Gardens in Pompano Beach, Vanderbilt Beach Club in Naples, Plantation Beach Club in Stuart or one of the Marco Island resorts. 

We love Sanibel and Captiva. However if you are looking for a lot of activities then I would look at Daytona, Panama City Beach or the Pompano Beach/Boca Raton resorts.


----------



## nursie (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm noticing that the majority of units where we would like to stay are sleep 6 maximum. I may be faced to look at limited resorts/locations, try to sleep 7-8 of us in a sleeps 6, or exchange into 2 units (not ideal but) which we would be willing to do if we get our desired location. What is the likelihood of getting 2 units at the same location/same week is also a concern. Thoughts on strategies to make this work?  We would go during summer months June 6-August 26 time frame.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 30, 2017)

Do you own a timeshare and if so where and in what system, Wyndham, Hilton, RCI? If you are an owner, not a renter, both Wyndham and RCI have a cancellation window, as I would guess most systems do. If you can find a week to book you can call the resort to see if they have a unit that same week available to rent. Many owners who aren't using their units have the resort handle the rental except for Wyndham, they have the Extra Holidays program. If the resorts don't have anything you can cancel the week you have held or booked, as long as it is within the cancellation period with no penalty for your timeshare system.

If you narrow your list of resorts/areas you are interested in, you can contact anyone here on TUG, eBay, Redweek to see if they are able to get you a second unit at the same resort they have listed. 

You could also contact a big eBay seller or rental business like JustGottaGo and see what they can come up with once you select your preferred area.

Wyndham Panama City Beach, Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach, Wyndham Emerald Grande in Destin and the Ventura in Boca Raton all have 3 bedroom units. Maybe OP can add some other beach resorts that they know of that have 3 bedroom units.


----------



## nursie (Jan 30, 2017)

We own  2 weeks Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort (VRI )fixed weeks in March. We want to travel with our kids during summer months so that doesn't work. We deposit those weeks and 4 others that we own in Minnesota which gives us a LOT of trading power units/points. We need to use those through RCI or I could deposit Ft Lauderdale weeks into II but I already have a bunch of TPUs banked in the RCI account so ideally would prefer to use those first. I do think the Gulf side would be best since we do have so many children and special needs also a factor, also would love to do the Keys for a week. We definitely want to be on the beach. We contemplated doing Orange Lake in Orlando but as I've mentioned we've done the Orlando thing and wanted this to be sand and surf. Do not want to pay for passports for 7 people, expensive airfare for 8 so ruling out some of the exotic locations that originally sounded fun as a couple but not ideal as a 'family' vacation. The Wyndham properties are great. Stayed in New Braunfels, TX and Wisconsin Dells, WI and enjoyed both of those resorts immensely. 
Keep the advice/tips coming. Much appreciated.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 30, 2017)

I live in florida, and still think the keys is an amazing place for a vacation!

I dont care for all the touristy part of key west though...i can find the same weather/fishing/diving/etc in key largo...and avoid extra hours in the car driving!


----------



## swditz (Jan 30, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Why not the Cocoa Beach area?  From there you can visit Kennedy Space Center, which is fascinating.


Second for cocoa beach. Love the area and the less crowded beaches! Will be there in 3 weeks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 30, 2017)

Did you look at depositing your FLBR weeks into VRIeity instand of RCI? Or you could have rented your March FLBR weeks and taken the cash to rent summer option.

I own at FLBR and have found Feb & Mar to be great rental units ... and I also believe, when deposited into RCI ...you get more TPU by depositing the 1/1 and studios separately and paying to combined.


----------



## Joe33426 (Jan 30, 2017)

okay, we've lived in southeast florida since 1992, and have been all over this state over the last 25 years.  And I don't think we've seen anything as pretty as the pan handle beaches.... that sand is like powdered sugar and the water is amazing... going to Beach Street Cottages and can't wait... why isn't Panama City/Destin not on the list????


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 30, 2017)

swditz said:


> Second for cocoa beach. Love the area and the less crowded beaches! Will be there in 3 weeks



I forgot about Cocoa Beach and we own there! Duh. I know that Discovery Beach Resort has three bedroom units. There is a cafe at the resort that has good food and the prices are reasonable too.

At the Baja Chowder and Seafood restaurant we love the Grouper Pot Pie (with a crab cake crust). It is $9.95 on the early bird menu and $12.95 on the regular menu. The BOGO coupon is even good on the early bird menu. Every time we've been there they have the Bajaritas for $3; their version of a margarita.


----------



## nursie (Jan 30, 2017)

I put Landmark Holiday Beach Resort at Panama City Beach on hold. It looks like a nice area, beautiful beach, and had a summer week available. Anyone stayed there? There are some mixed reviews on RCI, Tripadvisor, etc. Glad to see Joe recommends this area. I think we will confirm it and look for 1-2 additional weeks in Florida to book.


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2017)

nursie said:


> I'm noticing that the majority of units where we would like to stay are sleep 6 maximum. I may be faced to look at limited resorts/locations, *try to sleep 7-8 of us in a sleeps 6*... <snip>



One observation I must offer here is that it might be a flawed plan to just assume that you can put 8 people in a "sleeps 6" unit.
Some timeshare resorts are quite strict about compliance with occupancy limits, concerned with local fire codes and / or insurance issues.
I'm sure there are places / instances where you could "pull it off"; I am merely noting that you should maybe not just *assume* you can do so.


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 31, 2017)

nursie said:


> I put Landmark Holiday Beach Resort at Panama City Beach on hold. It looks like a nice area, beautiful beach, and had a summer week available. Anyone stayed there? There are some mixed reviews on RCI, Tripadvisor, etc. Glad to see Joe recommends this area. I think we will confirm it and look for 1-2 additional weeks in Florida to book.



Were you able to get a three bedroom unit at Landmark, if so great.  Otherwise I agree with Theo!  Also another observation, due to your family size and ages you may consider realigning your portfolio to fit your family (owning larger than 2BR's).  It appears you will always have this battle and always trying to line up two units in a given week will be nerve wrecking.  You will limit your self to areas to travel because 3BR+ units are not always readily available.  SW Florida and the Keys for three BR's may be a chore, for example.


----------



## silentg (Jan 31, 2017)

Since you mentioned Orange Lake, you should try to get a week at Cape Canaveral Holiday Inn Club. This was formally Ron. Jon. We stayed there and it was great for kids. Nice beach and lots of activities.
Silentg


----------



## nursie (Jan 31, 2017)

silentg said:


> Since you mentioned Orange Lake, you should try to get a week at Cape Canaveral Holiday Inn Club. This was formally Ron. Jon. We stayed there and it was great for kids. Nice beach and lots of activities.
> Silentg


 Thanks for the tip! I remember seeing that as Ron Jon. I just put in a request for a sleeps 8 unit, hoping for the best, still 20 months out so maybe we will get lucky?!


jhac007 said:


> Were you able to get a three bedroom unit at Landmark, if so great.  Otherwise I agree with Theo!  Also another observation, due to your family size and ages you may consider realigning your portfolio to fit your family (owning larger than 2BR's).  It appears you will always have this battle and always trying to line up two units in a given week will be nerve wrecking.  You will limit your self to areas to travel because 3BR+ units are not always readily available.  SW Florida and the Keys for three BR's may be a chore, for example.


   We did! I confirmed a 3 BR for August 2018 at Landmark. Panama Beach City looks beautiful. Regarding our portfolio, we bought when we only had 3-4 in our family, We did foster care and ended up with 4 extra unexpected blessings, God has a sense of humor, wasn't our original plan, lol. I'm glad we started our timeshare journey when we first met. We now have such positive family vacation experiences compared to having to stay in 2 hotel rooms with no kitchen. LOVE that we have the option for our big family. When we are able to retire, we can be Snowbirds and travel for months with all of our trading power.    Thanks for all info/advice.


----------



## nursie (Jan 31, 2017)

theo said:


> One observation I must offer here is that it might be a flawed plan to just assume that you can put 8 people in a "sleeps 6" unit.
> Some timeshare resorts are quite strict about compliance with occupancy limits, concerned with local fire codes and / or insurance issues.
> I'm sure there are places / instances where you could "pull it off"; I am merely noting that you should maybe not just *assume* you can do so.


  Point taken. We have almost always stayed in units that are 8 occupancy. It does limit us. I am not sure my entire group will be with us but I want to plan on all 8 making this vacation (one out of College, one of HS) so we are requesting 8 in case. We have occasionally had to make it work with a smaller unit when we didn't have the option for a larger unit and thankfully no one has turned us away. In fact, I have shared with different resort staff that our adopted children have 'special needs' and they have been very accommodating if I've had any questions/requests for them. Ideally, we will be able to book units large enough and won't have to worry about getting 2 units. Thanks!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 1, 2017)

It's tough on Sanibel / Captiva where almost every single resort only sleeps 6. We do it anyway because our extra 2 are so tiny but I hate it. Most resorts have the capacity because that is how many can sleep in beds and not because of code but there are some resorts that strictly enforce it. Smaller resorts at spring break locations are known to evict capacity abusers. One place I had to list the name of every person that would occupy the room. Even the name of a baby.


----------



## nursie (Feb 3, 2017)

UPDATE: so far, we have confirmed a sleeps 8 at Landmark resort Panama City Beach, FL and Lahaina Inn Resort 2 units each sleeping 4 at Fort Myers, FL.
Still have an ongoing search in for Key West, Marco Island, and we did throw in the Disney resorts in Orlando, Vero Beach, and Hilton Head. I'm guessing if we matched at Disney it wouldn't be until 5-7 months before the checkin date from my past experience.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Feb 4, 2017)

nursie said:


> UPDATE: so far, we have confirmed a sleeps 8 at Landmark resort Panama City Beach, FL and Lahaina Inn Resort 2 units each sleeping 4 at Fort Myers, FL.
> Still have an ongoing search in for Key West, Marco Island, and we did throw in the Disney resorts in Orlando, Vero Beach, and Hilton Head. I'm guessing if we matched at Disney it wouldn't be until 5-7 months before the checkin date from my past experience.


There aren't many that sleep eight on Marco.  I know Charter Club doesn't.  I don't think Club Regency does either.  Eagles Nest is only one and two bedroom units.  Surf Club the same.  The Holiday Inn resort, Sunset Cove does have three bedroom units, but it isn't on the beach.  You either have to drive to the beach or take their shuttle - about one mile.  You don't park for free if you drive yourself and you'll need to enter at the Public Beach Access.

As for Disney, Vero Beach and Hilton Head Island doesn't come up very much.  Usually only Saratoga Springs (you would fit in a two bedroom, but they usually only have one bedroom units).


----------



## Nmicensky (Feb 4, 2017)

We have vacationed at all of the locations on the list. Of course they all are great, but the Cocoa Beach area is our favorite. The beaches are beautiful, great for walking, and not very crowded. Best surfing on the east coast! There are about 150 restaurants in the area. Plenty of outdoor activities as well. We like kayaking on the inter coastal side. You can drive to the Orlando parks in an hour or less, and at the end of the day return to a resort on the beach! We own three weeks at The Resort on Cocoa Beach. We usually use one week and trade or rent the other weeks. We have also stayed at the Ron Jon timeshare (same developer as The Resort and Discovery Beach). The beach is nicer at The Resort, but the others are fine as well. All units at The Resort are two bedrooms.

Our units at The Resort are all reserved for 2017, but if you are ever interested in staying in the area contact me and I'll see if I can help you out. My wife and I are retiring and are open to trading to other areas, etc. I can reserve any week as long as it's available.

Hope that helps.


----------



## callwill (Feb 4, 2017)

Not having been to the Keys(Cays?) My beach vote is for the West Palm/Jupiter area. Been to FT Myers/Cape Coral area. Been to Daytona and Cocoa area. Been to the Panhandle area.  
Great beach access, with plenty of free parking, changing areas and showers. Great for beaching it even if staying off beach. However, with a load of kids in tow and the desire to possibly do more than beach-Daytona/Cocoa gives you more choices.


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 7, 2017)

Although I do not know the timeshares in the Sarasota area I would vote for it. We moved to Sarasota 18 months ago and it is fabulous.  In addition to the beaches there are fabulous activities-- museums, theater, etc.  the cultural aspect here makes it unique as compared to other Florida venues.


----------



## theo (Feb 7, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Did you look at depositing your FLBR weeks into VRIeity instand of RCI?



Does VRI*ety per se even *exist* anymore since the "merger" between TPI and VRI*ety last year?

TPI was *always* the "behind the scenes" platform for the smaller VRI*ety program anyhow, so that "merger" was, in truth, little more than combining  the two exchange entities' inventories under one single name and umbrella, at least as I see it.


----------



## nursie (Feb 11, 2017)

swditz said:


> Second for cocoa beach. Love the area and the less crowded beaches! Will be there in 3 weeks





Nmicensky said:


> We have vacationed at all of the locations on the list. Of course they all are great, but the Cocoa Beach area is our favorite. The beaches are beautiful, great for walking, and not very crowded. Best surfing on the east coast! There are about 150 restaurants in the area. Plenty of outdoor activities as well. We like kayaking on the inter coastal side. You can drive to the Orlando parks in an hour or less, and at the end of the day return to a resort on the beach!
> 
> Hope that helps.





silentg said:


> Since you mentioned Orange Lake, you should try to get a week at Cape Canaveral Holiday Inn Club. This was formally Ron. Jon. We stayed there and it was great for kids. Nice beach and lots of activities.
> Silentg





swditz said:


> Second for cocoa beach. Love the area and the less crowded beaches! Will be there in 3 weeks



UPDATE AGAIN:To all you Cocoa Beach lovers, We just booked a 2 bedroom sleeps 8 at HIVC Cape Canaveral for Aug. 2018! Totally thrilled since Hubby wanted to check out NASA. And the kids are going to LOVE the waterpark.....So 3 weeks booked so far, biggest decision now is do we go for 4 weeks in a row or just 3,   Very tempting to add another week and do Key West or Disney Resorts OR book a week in Tennessee or somewhere on the way down from MN? Ahh, the life of a timeshare owner really is tough


----------



## lilliand (Feb 11, 2017)

nursie said:


> UPDATE AGAIN:To all you Cocoa Beach lovers, We just booked a 2 bedroom sleeps 8 at HIVC Cape Canaveral for Aug. 2018! Totally thrilled since Hubby wanted to check out NASA. And the kids are going to LOVE the waterpark.....So 3 weeks booked so far, biggest decision now is do we go for 4 weeks in a row or just 3,   Very tempting to add another week and do Key West or Disney Resorts OR book a week in Tennessee or somewhere on the way down from MN? Ahh, the life of a timeshare owner really is tough



I have been trying to book a 3 or 4 bedroom in Florida as well.  I needed it for at least 8 to include my husband and I, two grown daughters and their husbands and 3 grandkids.  We didn't want Orlando as we have been there a few times.  I banked my Welk Resort week with II and searched daily for 30 days for all Florida except Orlando.  I was mainly focusing on Marriott Ocean Point at The Plam Beaches, Marriott Crystal Shores on Marco Island and Veranda Beach Club at Longboat Key.  Those three are premier or elite and have 3 or 4 bedroom units and have maximums of 10 or 12.  And I needed Christmas week as my daughter has a business and they close that week.  I know Christmas week would be hard to get.  After searching daily for a month I decided to widen my search.  We wanted beach so I ended up finding a 3 bed 3 bath sleeps 10/12 at Marriott Surf Watch at Hilton Head, South Carolina.   I will have to try for Florida beach at another time, perhaps Marco Island.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 25, 2017)

We prefer Hilton Head for summer vacations.  We own at Waterside by Spinnnaker and there are 3 BR units that sleep 8.  There is beach access but you have to walk about 10 minutes out of the resort on a path; or you can take their shuttle.  The beaches are wide and long.  The sand is hard so you can take a stroller or a handicapped wheelchair right on the beach without a struggle.  There are miles of bike trails and the rentals are inexpensive.  So many restaurants within walking distance and shops at the Cologny Plaza.  The pool at the resort is very large and kept spotless.  There is also a smaller pool in the back area that is nice too.  They have activities for the kids as well as adults right at poolside.  It exchanges through RCI ID #5366.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 26, 2017)

lilliand said:


> I have been trying to book a 3 or 4 bedroom in Florida as well.  I needed it for at least 8 to include my husband and I, two grown daughters and their husbands and 3 grandkids.  We didn't want Orlando as we have been there a few times.  I banked my Welk Resort week with II and searched daily for 30 days for all Florida except Orlando.  I was mainly focusing on Marriott Ocean Point at The Plam Beaches, Marriott Crystal Shores on Marco Island and Veranda Beach Club at Longboat Key.  Those three are premier or elite and have 3 or 4 bedroom units and have maximums of 10 or 12.  And I needed Christmas week as my daughter has a business and they close that week.  I know Christmas week would be hard to get.  After searching daily for a month I decided to widen my search.  We wanted beach so I ended up finding a 3 bed 3 bath sleeps 10/12 at Marriott Surf Watch at Hilton Head, South Carolina.   I will have to try for Florida beach at another time, perhaps Marco Island.



If you are looking to go to Marco Island, Sanibel, Captiva, Naples or most places in southern Florida you will need to book two 2 bedroom units. I can't think of any resorts except the Lighthouse on Sanibel, Discovery Beach in Cocoa Beach and the Ventura at Boca Raton that have three bedroom units. We booked a stay for friends at the Ventura and they liked it so much they are hoping we can find them a week again this year. Wyndham Palm-Aire has 4 bedroom units but you would need to book through a Wyndham owner to get the 4 bedroom as they never are in RCI.

Hilton Head isn't going to be particularly warm the week of Christmas. For warm weather you want to be no further north than Sarasota and preferably south of Sarasota.


----------

